# FS: Unneeded equipment *cheap deals!*



## Kuec (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello!
Unfortunately I have to sell most of my equipment for my fresh water tanks, been in and out of Vancouver and i just simply have no time to take care of my tanks. Some stuff are just found items and are lying around the house collecting dust, so why not sell?:bigsmile:
*PM if you need more details or are interested. *









10 gallon tank, aqua clear filter, heater. All three for $25

Elite submersible aquarium heater 50w $10
Aquatech filter: $10
10Gallon Tank: $10









*Elite submersible aquarium heater 50w small -$6
CO2 glass ceramic diffuser - tried to use but never got it to work LOL -$4*_
*Two small class cleaner - $3 each*
Shrimp Breeding Tubes (3) - SOLD
Shrimp Breeding Tubes (6) - SOLD
Thermometer -SOLD 









(left) in tank Breeder Box -great for baby guppies etc. -$5 
(right)Breeder box (missing items) - $5









Substrate Mix of Fluval Ebi Shrimp Stratum and something else that i forgot the name of... - about 5lbs - $8 Sale pending
*Please bring your own bucket or container for this item*, my niece wouldn't be too happy if you took her sand castle bucket 

PM IF INTERESTED _


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

pm sent....


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

How big is the $5 container


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

how big is the breeder box ?


----------



## ludds (Sep 7, 2010)

Pm sent for aqua tweezers and digital timer


----------



## Kuec (Oct 21, 2010)

About 8x4x4? Rough estimate... Haven't measured it... Forgot to 
Also I'm assuming ur talking about the right breeder box


----------



## Kuec (Oct 21, 2010)

Substrate... Heaters.. Shrimp food... Forceps... Thermo... Tubes... Cleaners... All items sale pending!! 

Tanks and filters are still for sale!!


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Sploosh said:


> pm sent....


I pm'd about the filters, thermometer, tubes, & container.....


----------



## Kuec (Oct 21, 2010)

Pm sent back

*Things still for sale: *
Standard 5g took rims off 16x8x10 + gravel and some rocks$5
Standard 10Gallon Tank: $10
CO2 glass ceramic diffuser -$4
in tank Breeder Box -great for baby guppies etc. -$5


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

interested in 5g fish tank. pm me pix and info.


----------



## Kuec (Oct 21, 2010)

PM sent please check inbox



Smallermouse said:


> interested in 5g fish tank. pm me pix and info.


----------



## Kuec (Oct 21, 2010)

Glass cleaners, Tanks, substrate, breeder boxes, heaters still available!


----------



## Kuec (Oct 21, 2010)

Bump 
Heater, substrate, glass cleaner, co2 diffuser, filter, and 10g tank still for sale!


----------



## Kuec (Oct 21, 2010)

BUMP! still for sale! pm if interested!


----------

